# Hillary Video in Hindsight Shows How Deep The Clinton's and DNC Went in Attempts to Destroy DJT....!



## nononono (Apr 2, 2019)

*Just watch the video and with everything that has come out now about the *
*FBI, DOJ, CIA and the DNC involvement in this attempted coup on a duly*
*elected President you will be quite surprised how it fits together.....*

*This was a Video compiled in 2016 against then candidate DJT....*

*



*

*The Democratic Party is Pure EVIL and they need to be stomped into the ground once and for all......!*


----------

